
India – New credit & debit cards to be disabled for online transactions. - kalesh
https://www.rbi.org.in/Scripts/NotificationUser.aspx?Id=11788&Mode=0
======
kalesh
I personally feel just having an option to disable the cards on issuance would
have been more productive. This kind of a feature is not obvious. How would
banks educate customers on this? Quite a lot of rural/semi-urban people do not
use netbanking or app based banking. They will need to submit a physical form
to enable this. More paperwork. Quite inefficient overall & more hassle for
end users.

